# Central Oregon 500 2015 registration open



## CO500 (Feb 7, 2013)

Registration is open for the 2015 Central Oregon 500. This event is 5 days of supported century rides all starting and finishing in Bend OR. the rides benefit the Mt Bachelor Sports Education foundation summer cycling programs and feature the best rides in the area. There are daily distance options an 2 days of 150+ bonus rides available. The rides also feature local guides to lead the way. 

For registration and information:

Central Oregon 500+

Central Oregon 500


----------

